# Gentoo VS SUSE 9.2 professional?

## Eejay

I was about to purchase SUSE Linux 9.2 professional but got cold fingers because I was not sure if SUSE Linux was compatible with my computer. 

I would really like to ditch Microsoft windows and switch to either SUSE Linux professional edition or Gentoo Linux only if either version will install on my computer. I had once purchased Mandrake Linux and could not get Mandrake to establish a connection to the internet. I was able to play video games, use all the programs that came with Mandrake Linux everything was running great, everything but the internet connection, we could not get Linux to establish a connection to the internet no mater how hard we tried. I have no knowledge about computers, so this is really going to make matters worst. I spent hundreds of dollars to have a so-called professional Linux technician to come over and install Linux on the system. the Technician spent days searching for drivers, a  WIN Modem, they Tried everything Even thinking about going though this nightmare all over again makes me sick to my stomach. I have, at last think I still have the CD that came with a book that I bought named Kiss the Blue Screen of death goodbye,  The book should have been named Kiss the Blue Screen Of death hello Again_. The Book as well as the CD Klonapaz (not sure on the spelling< taught me how to use Linux so I do not think I will have much trouble using Linux. My main concern is with the WIN modem that is built in the computer. Microsoft does not like people to use other operating systems so they pay Dell as well as every other Big Time computer corporations big bucks to Rig their computers with equipment that will only work with Microsoft. 

I have a feeling the only problem that I will have with installing Gentoo Linux will be with my WIN, Modem.

I just remembered that the last error message I was getting when trying to connect Linux to the internet, it was an ETH 0 error. I am assuming that had something to do with the Net work adapter. I looked under the device manager to see what brand of Net work adapter that is installed on this computer and it said the Net adapter was a 1394 net adapter and an Intel (R) pro/100+ management adapter. (Is this net adapter compatible with Gentoo Linux?

I would really like to get this over with as soon as possible, so I will be able to ditch windows and be an official Linux user. 

I have been surfing the internet in hopes to discover witch version of Linux would be best for a first time user and found this website and two particular versions of Linux that just might be the best for someone such as me who has very little experience with Linux. That version was Linux SUSE 9.1 professional edition or Gentoo Linux, have not decided on which one to purchase yet.

Linux SUSE 9.1 edition is supposed to be user friendly and easy to install. I was just about ready to purchase the Professional edition then thought to come here and ask witch version would be best for Linux Noobs and easiest to install SUSE Linux 9.2 professional or Gentoo?

Below is a list of my computers Specs	

Dimension 8200 Series, Intel Pentium 4,Processor,at 2.53GHz

1024MB PC800 RDRAM

17 in (17.0 in viewable) 1702FP Digital Flat PaneDisplay

128MB DDR NVidia GeForce4 TI 4600 Graphics Card with TV-OUT and DVI

Dell Edition 120GB 7200RPM Hard Drive with Data,Burst Cache,Tied

3.5in Floppy Drive 

Dell Application Back-up CD, Factory Install

Intel Pro 100 PCI Ethernet Network Card

56K PCI Telephony Modem for Windows

48X Max Variable CD-ROM Drive

Turtle Beach Santa Cruz DSP, Sound Card

Harmon Kardon HK-395 Speakers

50MB Iomega Zip Built-In Drive

DVD+RW/ CD-RW Combination Drive

Digital Content Authoring Software

Cyberlink Software Decoding for DVD Drives 

I looked under the computers control panel to see what type of win modem came equipped with the PC. Here is what it said: WIN Modem generic soft k56.

I have a two wire DSL Modem that uses both Ethernet and USB to connect to the internet) 

Any suggestions will be appreciated

 :Confused: 

----------

## WumpusWill

It sounds like you don't have to worry about the modem to connect to the internet... you can connect to your DSL modem through an ethernet cable.

It would be easiest to purchase an ethernet router/switch at a computer store (that supports connecting to DSL modems) and hook that up to your computer... then there should be very little special configuration necessary. I managed to find one at CompUSA for US $10 after rebate, though regularly they cost around $30 or $40. (they also add an extra layer of protection by firewall and allow you to hook up more than one computer to the internet)

When you connect your computer directly to the DSL modem through ethernet, it probably uses a special protocol called PPPoE that is sometimes painful to get running correctly under Linux, but if you purchase a router you don't have to worry about any special protocols.

Eth0 is the name of your ethernet card to Linux, so that is probably what you will be using to connect to the internet.

Personally, on the Distro, I would go with SUSE or Fedora. Gentoo is a pain to set up correctly if you don't have some experience with Linux, so you can use one of those as a stepping stone to Linux. I personally used Mandrake, and I was glad I did so when it came time to try out Gentoo.

Best of luck in your quest for Linux!    :Wink: 

----------

## WumpusWill

Sorry, I guess I need a clarification on my last post... when I said SUSE or Fedora would be a good stepping stone to Linux, I meant it would give you some experience administrating a Linux system (setting stuff up, installing programs, etc...) which prove to be paramount in Gentoo. 

Not that Gentoo is bad or anything, it's just that even if you follow the handbook word for word there is still a lot of configuring and back-end stuff to do that you might not feel comfortable with yet.

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft does not like people to use other operating systems so they pay Dell as well as every other Big Time computer corporations big bucks to Rig their computers with equipment that will only work with Microsoft. 

 

Actually, hardware is expensive, so winmodems do everything in some crappy homegrown software - that sucks. No MS conspiracy here.

 *Quote:*   

> I have a feeling the only problem that I will have with installing Gentoo Linux will be with my WIN, Modem. 

 

Get a "real" modem connecting to the serial port if you need to.

 *Quote:*   

> When you connect your computer directly to the DSL modem through ethernet, it probably uses a special protocol called PPPoE that is sometimes painful to get running correctly under Linux, but if you purchase a router you don't have to worry about any special protocols. 

 

right

```
Dimension 8200 Series, Intel Pentium 4,Processor,at 2.53GHz

1024MB PC800 RDRAM -so far so good (your mainboard and chipset matter, but probably just work. Easiest to check with a KNOPPIX liveCD.

17 in (17.0 in viewable) 1702FP Digital Flat PaneDisplay - no problem

128MB DDR NVidia GeForce4 TI 4600 Graphics Card with TV-OUT and DVI - no problem

Dell Edition 120GB 7200RPM Hard Drive with Data,Burst Cache,Tied - no problem

3.5in Floppy Drive -- no problem

Dell Application Back-up CD, Factory Install -- doesnt matter windows only.

Intel Pro 100 PCI Ethernet Network Card -- no problem

56K PCI Telephony Modem for Windows -- problem

48X Max Variable CD-ROM Drive -- np

Turtle Beach Santa Cruz DSP, Sound Card -- should work, test with knoppix

Harmon Kardon HK-395 Speakers -- np

50MB Iomega Zip Built-In Drive -- should work

DVD+RW/ CD-RW Combination Drive -- np

Digital Content Authoring Software -- doesnt matter

Cyberlink Software Decoding for DVD Drives  -- doesnt matter
```

SuSE is easy to install, gentoo is easier to update and fix if something "didnt went the way it should". But this requires you to be actually willing to learn about how this stuff works ....

A gentoo install is like a "linux boot camp" ....

----------

## Eejay

Thanks for the replies

The last attempt to install Linux was with a cheap old Modem that did not work with Linux. Therefore, someone recommended going to www.2wire.com and suggested to purchase a two wire home portal, Model #1000 HW Witch I did, the Modem is top of the line. The Modem has both USB and Ethernet ports/plugs to access the internet with a router with a firewall built in. Right now, I am connected to the internet using Ethernet; the last install did not like USB very well. I never attempted to install Linux using this new Modem. (The 2-wire home portal- model #1000HW). However, would assume that the Modem, as well as the Net adapter 1394 net adapter and an Intel (R) pro/100+ management adapter will be compatible with Linux. At least I am hoping so because I do not want to call a technician to make a house call and pay them big bucks to Install Linux unless I am for cretin that Linux will recognize and comply with my computer and its hardware. 

I am looking for the best version of Linux Money is not a problem. Some Linux Versions are only meant for servers to where others are meant to be used as regular XP type desktops.

I am looking for a version of Linux that is similar to windows XP pro a version of Linux that will blow away windows xp pro in the dust. I do not want to purchase a Windows ME type version of Linux by accident, or want something to Mickey Mouse. Just a good fast easy to install, fast version that is good for beginners.  

The reason that I am being so fussy about which distro to buy is because I do not like buying things second hand and much rather Buy what ever version is recommended for me to purchase brand new, straight from the factory. I hope that if I do it that way I can register the OS and get some kind of technical support.

I was just about ready to purchase SUSE Linux personal, good thing that I didnt, then SUSE 9.2 professional then started to wonder if SUSE Linux professional was meant only for servers and not as a regular desktop, so I backed off.

Then I saw this website and heard so much about this all so famous Gentoo Linux I couldnt help but wonder if I should go with Gentoo.

Since Gentoo is to complicated for, a beginner is there another version that would be easy to install, fast reliable, similar to windows xp pro that would be best for a beginner.

I really appreciate the info, Im anxious to purchase a version of Linux, just dont know which version to buy, again thanks for the info, really appreciate it.

----------

## Bob P

I had been using SuSE Pro 9.1 for a few months before taking the Gentoo plunge.  I had used all of the recent Mandrake releases, and imho Suse Pro is a GREAT way to go.  I just stuck the DVD in my PC (Dell Optiplex P3) and it configured itself automatically.  I immediately had a functional KDE desktop with networking connections to my windows boxes on the ethernet LAN, and broadband connectivity via my shared (routed) DSL connection.  setting up the Samba shares was as easy as it is in windows -- just put in the workgroup name and use DHCP and you're all set to go.  it even found my windows printer and let me print from my suse box to my windows printer.  the automatic update feature is great, and the setup tools are better than mandrake's.

the only downside was that the system felt a little slow on my P3-800, but it was rock solid.  i wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.  i only came to try Gentoo because i wanted something faster.

unlike Gentoo, Suse requires no detailed knowledge on the user's part.  in some respects, i wish i was still running suse. t he way things are going right now with gentoo kernels, i maybe running suse sooner than i had thought.

----------

## WumpusWill

 *Eejay wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> The Modem has both USB and Ethernet ports/plugs to access the internet with a router with a firewall built in. 
> 
> 

 

Great! Linux has good support for ethernet cards, you shouldn't have to do anything to configure the modem.

 *Eejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I was just about ready to purchase SUSE Linux personal, good thing that I didnt, then SUSE 9.2 professional then started to wonder if SUSE Linux professional was meant only for servers and not as a regular desktop, so I backed off.
> 
> 

 

SUSE professional has more software packaged with it than the home version. I'll bet it has some commercially licensed stuff in there too. One of my friends installed SUSE pro recently, it seems to be a good solid distro. It found some hardware that we couldn't get Mandrake or Gentoo to work with correctly (which just means I'm incompetant at hardware hacking).

 *Eejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I really appreciate the info, Im anxious to purchase a version of Linux, just dont know which version to buy, again thanks for the info, really appreciate it.

 

Remember, you're just paying for the support... Linux is and will always be the freeest system out there, which makes it morally and functionally superior  :Cool: . Best of luck!

----------

## hotsnail

if it is for the support, buy SUSE 9.2 pro instead of SUSE home edition. Extended support is included here (for as far as I know) and it can do anything (and more) that 9.1 can do.

I started with suse X.X two years ago, ans found it a distro that is easy to configure. Now that I am using linux for a while I want MORE (configuration, performance on a small system) so now I am starting usig Gentoo, witch is really fun, but not if you are a real newbe.

It takes a while to install, and it is nice to have some background knowledge, even with te grat install manual (or was it nog geat but big  :Wink:  )

So: start with SUSE as a stepping stone for easy configuration, and if you want more later (config, ore hobby) swich to Gentoo, and it's perfect support thrue this forum  :Wink: 

----------

## To

I used SuSE for about 3/4 years and I've have to say that I only hate the fact that you have to pay for the CD's (NOTE: you can perform an network install, and that one it's free). SuSE should be for someone starting on linux or not willing to work, to learn. Gentoo it's the one if you have the kind of person that doesn't give up.

Tó

----------

## johnnymac

I downloaded SuSE 9.2 the other day and installed.  I was using 9.1on one of my systems but wanted to see the 9.2 hype.  Aside from fixing some issues with YaST...there's really nothing new.  Oh....btw, you don't need to buy it...you can download it, install it via FTP, and then use YaST to get some of the professional packages....

However....I still perfer Gentoo..

----------

## hotsnail

true, you can download, but support is allso wanted, and that is not included with the download.

You can however download, see if you need support (doubt it), and if you do need support buy the cd's and get the support. This gives you a chance to svae the mony of the cd's and a book you never read  :Smile: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

>  a book you never read

 

the SuSE books arent too bad as a introduction ...

----------

## BlackEdder

I would also try knoppix on the computer. No need to install anything and it should give you a good idea if your hardware works

----------

## Bob P

i have used the Knoppix CD to bail me out of unpleasant situations on many an occasion!

----------

## Invincible_777

i really must ask why you actually spent hundreds of dollars for a linux technition, when you could have bought a real modem, or something more, and had some general linux user to come over and look at it, while STILL saving tons of money!

----------

## Eejay

 *Invincible_777 wrote:*   

> i really must ask why you actually spent hundreds of dollars for a linux technition, when you could have bought a real modem, or something more, and had some general linux user to come over and look at it, while STILL saving tons of money!

 

At first Linux, users recommended using the old Modem for some reason or another they figured that older Modems would work best with Linux.

Then two wires finally released the two wire home portal, Linux users recommended the 2 wire home portal for its ability to connect to the internet using Ethernet. 

I have very little experience with using computers. I would up ruing the hard drive the last time I attempted to upgrade from windows home to windows xp professional, then had to spend over a hundred bucks on a new hard drive. 

 So now, Im a little leery about performing such complicated task such as reinstalling operating systems, especially Linux. 

The only reason I didnt ruin the computer with the version of Linux that I was using at the time was because it didnt install on the hard drive, it booted from a CD.

 :Neutral: 

----------

## taskara

Suse 9.1 sure is pretty darn easy.

and it detected a win modem on a friend's pc for me no worries.

Plug in a usb thumb drive, and it's auto detected for you and accessible instantly under devices.

The problem with something like suse is that it doesn't teach you how to USE linux.. and if something goes wrong, you're lost.

this is where gentoo has a great advantage - it teaches you how to use linux and you learn how to work things out for yourself (with help from these excellent forums).

if you want a good stepping stone, then go for it.

and don't forget you can download the suse 9.2 livecd, and see if it works with your hardware!

P.S - if you had have asked me re your mandrake problem - I would have said ditch the crappy internal modem and get a decent external modem straight away!  :Wink: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## virtual

 :Very Happy:  Hi,

Your hardware should be compatible with both Mandrake and Gentoo.

It looks to me as you should be using your DSL modem and this probably connects to your nic with a normal ethernet/patch cable.

I have used Mandrake 9.0, 9.1, 10.0 with ADSL and have experienced no problems, now I use Gentoo and also have no problems.

If you use a DSL modem and don't need the modem inside you pc you may remove this pos and step on it.

If you have a win-modem then step on it twice. Remeber to have a hard surface underneath and a good pair of shoes on.

It should take about 40 min. to install Mandrake with Internett enabled and a futher 20 min. to share your internet connection with the other Pc's in you home, assuming they are configured as dhcp clients. For Gentoo it will take longer to install and you should follow the HowTo for home network/routers guide. 

If your expert uses more than 2 hours when setting up Mandrake, ask him/her whats wrong because I would start to doubt... and before I forget do not expect a win-mode to work it won't if it does it's a hack of some sort and down the road of time you will experience problems with it again. A win-modem has not got all the hardware a modem should have and relies on software modules to makeup for the lack of hw. and these modules rely on a os to run guess which os.

----------

## taskara

try the suse 9.2 livecd

suse is much easier and a lot nicer than mandrake imo and will install in 20 min, including setting up the internet.

of course above all else I recommend gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Wampas

 *Quote:*   

> The problem with something like suse is that it doesn't teach you how to USE linux.. and if something goes wrong, you're lost.
> 
> this is where gentoo has a great advantage - it teaches you how to use linux and you learn how to work things out for yourself (with help from these excellent forums). 

 

Thats it, was trying to find the words!

Even though i am new on forums i have been using gentoo for  while. I even learnt linux with gentoo. But i wanted linux to be installed fast, so i did mistakes, finally decided to try easier, i went mandrake, i had troubles (was slow) i tried redhat and had troubles (was slow but used it a bit as a server on a duron 1100 box..) but finally went back to gentoo. All i learnt about linux was with gentoo, and now it is working so smooth (appart the damn ati drivers lol ... not gentoo fault), it is stable, fast and the good thing is that when you finally know where to find the right files or how to compile a kernel, the game starts  :Twisted Evil:  and you can have much fun trying to improve your system. I hear gentoo is for experienced linux users. It is a false clichee, i learn linux with gentoo.

I will never go back, maybe will try some other distribs on old comps but gentoo has everything i need. When you finally have a good installation working on gentoo it is so rewarding, (1) you are happy cause the work was worth it (2) it is incredibly fast. Portage is awesome too (never tried debian, heard its good too with good update feature too -apt-)..

It mainly depends on the spare time you have to spend on install and learning. If you want a system working in 1 hour for sure gentoo isnt the way to go though.

----------

## taskara

 *Wampas wrote:*   

> If you want a system working in 1 hour for sure gentoo isnt the way to go though.

 

now that 2004.3 is released, you can use stage 3 and grp packages - you can have a system up in 15 min if you know what you're doing  :Wink: 

----------

## bmichaelsen

 *Quote:*   

>  you can have a system up in 15 min if you know what you're doing 

 ... if there is no uncooperative OS on the system that should stay and you know the hardware and its quirks well....

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

I like SuSE and used it for my main linux install since 1998 or so. I've not used Debian for a while, but I think they compare very well against SuSE these days. On several relaeses SuSE had what I consider major bugs in installation scripts on thein itial release. Fir the cost Debian would probably as good a choice, excdept you can not walk into best buy and buy it.

I do agree that a distro other than Gentoo would be a good stepping stone. In my case it has been nice to be able to edit files from a working installation and comparing config files and such has been helpful

----------

## lotw

WinModems will cause problems with most Operating systems, unless they have drivers for them, they are just dumb cards and use your processor to do most of the work, hence why they are cheap.

On the Suse vs Gentoo part.  Suse is easier to install, but I tested out various different Linux distros and Gentoo offers more speed then the rest, since everything is compiled on and for that machine.  The main problem with Gentoo is all that compiling does take a lot of time.  Also with Gentoo you have to more about how Linux works, so it isn't for newbies.  The portage system on Gentoo is pretty damn good and pretty easy to use.

I have Gentoo on both my Toshiba Laptop and Custom built PC, which may go to a AMD 64 processor next week, which would mean a re-install of Gentoo.

----------

## kusuriya

 *virtual wrote:*   

>  Hi,
> 
> Your hardware should be compatible with both Mandrake and Gentoo.
> 
> It looks to me as you should be using your DSL modem and this probably connects to your nic with a normal ethernet/patch cable.
> ...

 

hah man but you forgot a step to the modem.. proper disposal, take all the pices get some gas (i prefer ethanol it burns hotter) and ignite them!!!, the software modem was THE DUMBEST idea ever concived.

and yah use SUSE at first man when your comfortable enough you can make the switch, cus it can be a lil umm interesting if you dont know what your doing (or in my case misread the manual and spend a day wondering what happen.. did some body set me up the bomb!!)  but like was said Suse is easier to install hell i had my sister install it for me once (lol she can hardly run MS word i dont know what posessed me i guess im just masochistic)  gentoo is easer to update and more taylored to your tastes.  In otherwords Suse is a Suit from Wal-Mart and Gentoo is a fine handcrafted italian deal.. both look nice just one is a lil more detailed and personalised.

----------

